# 2009 invites and theme



## mrock12079 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey folks! Thought i would share my stuff so far and steal... er... i mean, listen to some of your thoughts and ideas. 

We decided to do an "80's ZombieProm" for a theme. We sent out "save the date" cards that were basically formal prom invitations, disguised as wedding invitations. We put them in foil lined envelopes with fancy hand writing on the front.

we put this inside:









the text says:

George Romero High School​
Senior Class of
Nineteen Hundred and Eighty Six
cordially invite you to...​

Senior Prom '86
Take My Breath Away​\
formal will begin at
Eight O'Clock in the Evening
on
Saturday the Twenty Fourth of October
at
The Point No Point Club
XXXX Orthodox Street
Philadelphia, Pa 19xxx​
I also made this up to send out and post at my firehouse:










I think saw someone else out there with the same idea.

So there ya have it. 
I'd love to here everyone's creative ideas on how to decorate our hall!
We are going to set up a spot for people to get a "prom" pic taken with their date but other than that anything goes and your ideas are most welcome.

Thankyou in advance,
Rock


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

What a great idea! Sounds like fun. You could get decorating ideas from movies. Carrie would be a good one. Good luck.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

VERRRY Nice!!! Love it!!! I have no additions - you've done a great job already!!


----------



## autumnbr33ze (Aug 18, 2009)

oh my gosh, what an amazing theme!! i love it!

is everyone dressing in prom-themed outfits, or whatever costumes they want?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice blood splatter!
Theme sounds really cool. Can't wait to see more


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

How you get such a nice blood splatter on your invite? I'm thinking of doing a smaller one on my invite this year but need some ideas on how to make it "clean" and not so messy.

The invites are awesome!!! Great ideas. Hope you don't mind me stealing er..I mean borrowing the idea for next year's theme.


----------



## mrock12079 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, guys!

To keep the 80's vibe going we are planning to do an awesome 80's style movie montage of us preparing for the prom and to do battle with the undead. Pretty much a tribute to Monster Squad






Clips of us sharpening stakes, working out, trying on tuxes/dresses etc wearing some short shorts and striped knee socks for added 80's effect.

I'm going to attach it to the computer invite i send out around Oct 1st. Of course any ideas for the video are most welcome!

Autumn, i think we will get a healthy amount of 80's prom zombies showing up, but people can come as whatever they want. I don't want to stifle my guests imagination by giving them costume restrictions, since some of them have a hard enough time coming up with something ha.

Witch, we sort of experimented with the blood splatters. We needed something that would dry easily as to not ruin the card and also wouldn't sticky to the inside of the envelopes. After making different blood concoctions, we finally used plain red food dye. We took a little eyedropper and set up about ten cards together and just sprayed it around. Severe angles looked neat because of the splatter effect going in one direction, or dropping from high up makes a neat effect. More of an art than a science, so just play around!


----------



## DeMise (Sep 15, 2009)

*Peek a Boo 2009 Invitations*

Just joined this site...Everybody is so talented! I think that's one of my favorite things about halloween is that it brings out the most creative side of people! Take a look at my invites. My goal every year is to make an invite that can also be used as a halloween decoration.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Video Game Universe is the theme. All video/computer game character costumes are allowed. Food will be popular foods from and based on video games. IE: Whitecastle (Burger Time) Burgers; Pac Man shaped Cake; 1-Up stuffed mushrooms. Wii competition; Bowsers Dungeon dance floor; Rescue the Princess game; If anyone guesses my costume they win a prize. 
Invites are all done on a personal website...each page has a different video game theme. I've got an entire page with links to classic video games.

I'm SUPER excited about it.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Rock, look at this link for a great idea for a cake for your prom:






Great idea for a theme, that'll go on my list for future parties, for sure!!


----------



## mrock12079 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hooch, I'm lucky enough to have a friend that works at a bakery that does cool cakes and she said she would do a zombie prom couple coming out of a grave for me. Prob not as ornate as the one in your video tho! Thanks!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

NEAT idea Hooch!!!

These invites are excellent!! You're truly inspiring.


----------



## Gerrard (Aug 29, 2009)

That cake was awesome!!!!!


----------

